# Large Format Darkroom Questions



## JamesD (Apr 7, 2007)

I want to make sure I've got a couple of points right.

Standard lens for enlargements from a 4X5 negative is 150mm, correct?

And, for an 8X10 enlargement from 4X5 negative with 150mm lens, distance between lens and paper will be about 12 inches (150mm X 2 = 300mm = 12"), correct?

Umm... that's it, for now.


----------



## Alpha (Apr 7, 2007)

I can't comment on the lens size, but your lens to paper distance is simply going to be a matter of what size paper you're printing on, and focusing. And assuming you've worked with an enlarger before, that shouldn't bee too difficult to determine.


----------



## JamesD (Apr 7, 2007)

I have worked with an enlarger before, but only in 35mm, and the negative size to print size ratio has never been quite as small as 1:2.  I'm trying to determine what sizes I'm looking at for rigging an enlargement contraption until I can get my hands on a LF enlarger, especially since I'm trying to devise something I can take with me on the road.  That's why I want to verify my assumptions.


----------



## Torus34 (Apr 8, 2007)

LF enlargers are BIG!  BIG implies TALL!

Make sure you have a sufficiently high ceiling or be prepared to focus while kneeling.


----------

